# Plating Chocolate Mousse



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

Anybody got some chocolate mousse plating ideas? I have been serving it with chocolate crinkles, but bored. I need new ideas for contrasting the mousse's texture, and simple helps alot


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know of much that you would do without detracting from the mousse itself. I've always been one for the simple presentation in a Champagne flute or Brandy snifter, topped with whipped cream and chocolate curles. You could add a hazelnut tuille cookie rolled tightly or even moulded into a serving vessel or something of the sort to the presentation. I have utilized those in the past.Raspberries impart a nice addition as well so maybe add some of those to the plate too.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Some of my favorite ways are 
1) making a chocolate Cylinder and piping the mousse in that
2) Scooping a small scoop of mousse , placing a flat tuille on top an placing another scoop and another tuille
3) making a series of 3 mousses (dark choc, white choc, caramel or whatever) and laying 3 small discs of sponge on the plate. the mousse (quenelle or scoop) goes on the sponge, hiding it, and go nuts with coulis, and the like. The sponges's only purpose is to stop the mousse from scooting all over the plate when the waiter invariably inverts the plate...


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Merry nice ideas you could also build it in a sheet or 1/2 sheet with a 2 inch riser .lay out your sponge cake thin . add your mousse to it let it set up pop it out portion into diamomds or triangels .before it sets up draw your pastry comb across to give it some visuial contrast .even a chewy brownie bottom. heck you could under bake the brownie as a base and call it truffel and add a buck or two to the plate.
just brain storming .
T


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

Thats what I am doing with the chocolate crinkles...my recipe is really wide and flat cookie. I had also thought of the brownies....thanks for the brainstorming help yall!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Pour it into a wide coffee cup and let it set in there. Then a layer of meringue, and then chocolate shavings.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

That is so awsomely funny! I did that today playing around with differnt ideas...I guess it was a pretty good one!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey thanks! Actually it was pretty cool at this one place I worked. The dessert was a combination Cappucino-cappucino.  It came with a cappucino served in an identical cup.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Why not a cup or dish made of chocolate, we've done them with balloons, empty cups, strips of acetate rolled up, a frozen ladle, chocolate poured into a paper cone. I am not allowed to buy cups and stuff like that so I make them and then piss off the chef when he bitches about me buying the cups and the invoice does not list them. LOL.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

perhaps the chef could keep his food cost in line so you can buy some toy's and save on labor ,steeling from peter to pay paul dont work that good .look at the big picture .
TOMMY


----------

